# Social Anxiety Groups in North Jersey???



## Mike880 (Apr 21, 2010)

*North Jersey Social Anxiety Groups*

Anyone aware of any?


----------



## kmcconnon (Jul 16, 2014)

I am very interested in a social anxiety support group in the evenings in Central Jersey!! Anyone know of one????


----------

